# Disc Drive Broken..can i download game to USB?



## skanecfc

Hello everyone
I bought a refurbished base unit about a month ago but the disc drive doesnt open so i put a needle in the small hole and opened it that way, I have put a few discs in and they are not even recognised so the drive is broke.

Anyway i want to buy football manager 2011 game, can i put the disc in a friends drive and download it to my USB stick? Then play it at home from my USB?

Thanks


----------



## Aastii

skanecfc said:


> Hello everyone
> I bought a refurbished base unit about a month ago but the disc drive doesnt open so i put a needle in the small hole and opened it that way, I have put a few discs in and they are not even recognised so the drive is broke.
> 
> Anyway i want to buy football manager 2011 game, can i put the disc in a friends drive and download it to my USB stick? Then play it at home from my USB?
> 
> Thanks



No, when you install a game (most games) it creates registry entries when installing. You will have to install football manager on your computer, from your computer. If you want to install it to a memory stick, that will probably work, but only if you do so from your computer.

Buying another, working DVD drive would be the easiest, and best thing to do, they are only $20 or so


----------



## sysengrnz

*Re:*

Simple Solution to your problem:

1. Create an ISO image of the new game on your friends computer.
2. Copy that ISO image to your USB stick.
3. Install Daemon Tools or another type of CD/DVD virtual emulation software and mount the ISO on your PC.
4. Install the game via that way, and mount the ISO when ever you would like to play the game.

Easiest and quickest solution that comes to mind.

Perfectly acceptable as long as you own the original game i.e..purchased it.


----------



## Ankur

sysengrnz said:


> Simple Solution to your problem:
> 
> 1. Create an ISO image of the new game on your friends computer.
> 2. Copy that ISO image to your USB stick.
> 3. Install Daemon Tools or another type of CD/DVD virtual emulation software and mount the ISO on your PC.
> 4. Install the game via that way, and mount the ISO when ever you would like to play the game.
> 
> Easiest and quickest solution that comes to mind.
> 
> Perfectly acceptable as long as you own the original game i.e..purchased it.


what about putting the game in a boot-able pendrive, the installation would auto start.


----------



## mrjack

Aastii said:


> No, when you install a game (most games) it creates registry entries when installing. You will have to install football manager on your computer, from your computer. If you want to install it to a memory stick, that will probably work, but only if you do so from your computer.
> 
> Buying another, working DVD drive would be the easiest, and best thing to do, they are only $20 or so



+1

Another option would be to buy the game via Steam. But I'd buy a new drive as it will probably be useful in the long run.


----------



## sysengrnz

Ankur said:


> what about putting the game in a boot-able pendrive, the installation would auto start.



That would require owning a pen-drive to begin with. I went for the free solution.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Another option would be buying a $20 drive from newegg...

But yes, You could use your friends computer to make a disc image then put that on a USB stick. Then use a program like Alcohol 120% to mount the image.


----------

